# Moving



## Jackie (Dec 5, 2006)

We are moving within the month from Colorado to North Central Ohio. I am seeking local Hav breeders for information, support and connection. I have recently championed my 18 month old male and am interested in pursuing rally and/or agility. I also have a 4 year old Coton de Tulear who is registered as a Therapy Dog. 

I am looking to stay involved in this "new chapter" of our lives. Thanks.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome Jackie - you have my two favorite breeds. I'm here on the west coast, but know that there are lots of people on here from your area. Congrats on your champion and therapy dog. We've got some agility threads you might be interested it, so just use the search feature.

Can't wait to see more of your pups and learn their names.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome and good luck with the move!!!

Where at in Central Ohio- if you are going to Columbus there is an amazing dog training club


----------



## Jackie (Dec 5, 2006)

We will be located near Bucyrus, OH...west of Mansfield and north of Columbus by an hour. Would love name and address.

By the way, our Hav is Rocky Moutain Ride The Rockies aka "Ryder". He's a Hildago son out of Vom Salzetal bred by Susan Prodan of Niwot, CO.

"Chelsea" is our Coton bred by Terri Tyler of Berthoud, CO.

We're crazy about both!!!

Again, thanks for responding!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Not too far- Here is the trianing club Belle and Dora went to http://columbusallbreed.com/

It is a great facility and many very talented people. I think on Tuesday or Thursday nights they have conformation run thrus. They put on a few obedience and agiltiy trials thru the year but there are lots of shows around that general area.

I might try to make it to Central Ohio in November for the breed show


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I know we looked into a breeder in Ohio, just not sure where (feel free to message my boyfriend Alan (yanks0420) for more info)...Good Luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome::welcome:Jackie, Ryder & Chelsea,

I also have a Hav and a Coton. Hmmmm, northern Ohio...I may have to take a drive (I'm about 1.5 hours from the Ohio border) for a HavCoton playdate!


----------



## Jackie (Dec 5, 2006)

Greetings from Bucyrus, Ohio!

We're here finally and I bet most have never heard of this rural community situated west of Mansfield and northwest of Columbus. Weel, most here have never heard of Havanese either (but we will become the "poster child")! I'm having trouble finding a groomer (and I really don't want to become masterful myself). Any suggestions would be helpful! Ryder and Chelsea are growing fond of the country living with all the new sights and smells. Thanks for your replys and .....stay tuned!

Jackie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey Jackie - welcome back. We just moved too - my first after 14 years in one house. Before that, I was quite the pro moving 7 times in 10 years. Now I really prefer staying put. I'm hating unpacking. Good luck on finding a groomer.


----------

